# I need advice BAD - PLEASE HELP ME



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

hoye0017 said:


> Alex, I’m also in MSP, Its a great market to work in. also formally started my business in 2020. I’ve done no advertising but I’ve got more work than I can handle and tons of recommendations from my clients.
> 
> I can only give you 2 pieces of advice:
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what I’ve learned my first year, and try it’s awesome your in the twin cities as well.

That’s so true, that no everyone is your customer and I have finally learned to walk away. I have ended up eating **** (not literally), from a project last spring. I mean the guy wanted the project done at the lowest price possible and even during the bidding process he asked if I wanted to trade services since he was a wedding photographer. He literally wanted me to do the job for free in return of a photo shoot.

I just don’t understand some customers.

I wish there was a black list of customers that contractors should stay away from.


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

hdavis said:


> OP, you're looking at yourself and your business all wrong. Forget what other landscapers think, they aren't your customer.
> 
> They. Aren't. Your. Customer.


I’m super grateful for all the support everyone has given me.
The next day I literally stopped looking at “who’s who” and who has what, and who’s better/more capable and forgot about that.
Thank you all again, amazing discussion.


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

hdavis said:


> How a high school graduate built his company in 8 years:
> 
> Started solo in residential.
> Hired cheap labor.
> ...


Beautiful. Will get there soon I hope, but very inspiring nonetheless.


----------



## Alex8989 (Aug 19, 2021)

KAP said:


> You've already experienced what I'm about to tell you but in reverse... you'll get known in the market you serve... as you've found, your name has gotten around as a guy who can be underbid... you've got to reverse that... you were in starvation mode and "everyone" was your customer... understandable... we've all BTDT to an extent...
> 
> That said, this has to change... what you need to determine is what it actually costs YOU to be in business, everything from overhead, to benefits/retirement for your family, kids college, developing 3-6 months of Capital Reserves, Emergency Fund and Equipment Fund... once you come to that number, you're going to be shocked at what it actually costs YOU to be in business...
> 
> ...


I love this. Thank you much. I’ve heard this many times but was always running ahead of the train and forgetting about the essentials.


----------



## JBH (Feb 17, 2017)

I liked your post, my own story is somewhat similar (ie soul-sucking corporate career followed by a move into 'one-man-band' renovation work). But don't be envious of the "bigger players" in your field. Scale economies in construction are negligible; just because they are bigger does not equate to _proportionally_ larger returns. I very much doubt the landscaping company CEO you mentioned "made" $500K in his first year; that is maybe believable as a gross number, but not net.

I've been in business for 21 years now, I have a great team of subs (no employees) and never regretted not growing into a larger enterprise. We do one project at a time, about six a year in total (for the sake of my sanity). I've been lucky enough to be able to be super selective; those six were whittled down from about 200+ inquiries we get annually. 

What Porterfarm said above is so true: "Keep working, bring on the work, the more work you bring in the more you can charge. The more you charge the more selective you can be with your work and your clients. It's not about the other companies." Good advice.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

You know, if you had asked for bad advice I could have been your mentor.
Missed opportunity's.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

What is the most profitable easiest most repeatable project you do? DO MORE OF THAT.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

sparehair said:


> What is the most profitable easiest most repeatable project you do? DO MORE OF THAT.


I don't think masturbation counts.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Pounder said:


> I don't think masturbation counts.


Says the guy named pounder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> Says the guy named pounder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big difference between a career and a hobby.


----------



## hoye0017 (Sep 17, 2020)

Alex, there’s a thread on here somewhere about “red flag” things that potential customers might say that will tell you when to walk away. Find it and read it.

My #1 is any form of “I’d do it myself but…”

I had a friend who wanted me to do some work for him. During the conversation, he said every single red flag in my list. I tell him I’m too busy now. 

Last I heard, a contractor told him that he couldn’t do the job ‘cuz he got hit by a bus and lost all his limbs.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

hoye0017 said:


> Last I heard, a contractor told him that he couldn’t do the job ‘cuz he got hit by a bus and lost all his limbs.


Hands free telephone headset sounds super hand y.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krowraven7 (Nov 12, 2014)

When I compare I lose. Stop comparing yourself to others. you dont want there nightmares. keep it simple. do whats comfortable for you.


----------



## CraigDoty (Dec 6, 2021)

Alex8989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's great to find a forum with many like minds and all sorts of experiences, and finally I can share my thoughts.
> 
> ...


They probably invest in marketing to grow their operations.


----------



## krowraven7 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to fake it till I become it .. dont compare your insides to others outsides. I do..I gotta stop.


----------

